# Fortis Square - Winding Issue



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

I just bought a new Fortis Square. It is automatic. When it is not wound, and I try to wind in manually, nothing happens. I called the shop and the salesman told me I had to wind it at least 30-40 times, which was more than I had been winding it.

So I came home and tried doing that, but it still won't move. I wound it more than that - about 100 winds (not 100 revolutions, but 100 spins, each which are probably about half a revolution), and it still won't go.

When I wear it, the watch will start just fine, but winding it manually doesn't seem to work.

Any ideas what could be wrong? Thanks.

PS I have no issues winding my manual Speedmaster, so I don't think it's 'me'.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you winding it clockwise?


----------



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

No. The manual says to wind it counter-clockwise. A few times I have accidentally tried winding it clockwise and it makes an unpleasant scraping noise. Winding it counter-clockwise, it produces a nice smooth clicking noise, almost identical to my Speedmaster's (which is wound counter-clockwise as well).

I'm pretty new to watches, so I might add that the crown does not need to be pulled out to do this. Not sure if this means anything.

I appreciate the help anyone can give me. Thanks.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello, welcome to the forum! Congrats on the purchase of your Fortis!

It sounds like it needs to be wound clockwise, as it is a standard 2836-2. The "scraping" feel is pretty normal for an auto, and it was a surprise to me when I wound my first watch as well!


----------



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

Jason - you're kidding me!? I was pretty sure the manual said otherwise...although I don't have it here to refer to.

The scraping is very unsettling and makes me feel I am damaging it. The other direction makes the nice smooth clicking - the same as my Omega's does!

I know next to nothing about watches, so who I am to question anyone...but...are you sure? 

I've just worn it so it's running now and I can't test - have to wait till morning.

But thanks, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## fourg63 (Jul 10, 2007)

Wind it clockwise. Movement 2836-2 same as in my Marinemaster. The unpleasant scraping noise when winding it clockwise freaked me out too at first.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, clockwise. The scraping or wooshing sound is normal for an automatic as others have stated. The clicking noise means that it's not winding. You're not the first (or last) to be unsettled by the noise.

My dealer told me to wind 50-60 times from dead stop and then to wear at least 8 hours.


----------



## ceratos (Nov 18, 2007)

yes, clockwise baby. I got 2 Fortis and its all clockwise.....:-!


----------



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Of course I was wrong about the manual saying to wind it counter-clockwise.

Works fine but the sound is just crazy....

Thanks!


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad that we could help Patro! 

Please post impressions and possibly some pics of your Square when you get a chance....


----------



## Patro (Jan 18, 2008)

So far, in the near-month that I've had this, I've begun to love it more and more everyday.

I think one of the reasons I like it so much is because it's not something most people recognize - but it's obviously a good watch.

Here are some pictures - kind of hard to do at night with minimal light. Notice one was with a flash; the other ambient.


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

Patro said:


> Jason - you're kidding me!? I was pretty sure the manual said otherwise...although I don't have it here to refer to.
> 
> The scraping is very unsettling and makes me feel I am damaging it. The other direction makes the nice smooth clicking - the same as my Omega's does!
> 
> ...


Maybe the translation to Chinese was different, always clockwise.


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

This made for a good read haha.


----------

